# 2010 Planning - Haunted Parlor



## Cory (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm starting planning now on an all new garage haunt for next year. I'll be starting from scratch, so I need lots of time.
The plan is to create a U shaped space TOTs can walk through briefly that will mimic Disney's Haunted Mansion, on a smaller scale.
large columns flanking the entrance with sign plaque - will build
Plywood walls painted/weathered/cob-webbed
an old chandelier hanging from the ceiling
large old portrait with eyes cut out for someone to look through - NEED
LED candle sconces and candleabras about
fog machine and haunted house sounds of course
haunted grandfather clock like 13 clock - will build
Singing Busts - NEED
creepy old mirror, maybe do a ghost etch
need ideas for a scene.... maybe an old rocking chair and side table with a skeleton reading....make the rocking chair move by itself.....get those moving books from Spirithalloween.

So, I think I have a good vision of what I want to do,
I just need help finding and setting up the portrait, animated busts, skeleton scene, and what to do with the mirror.

any help or suggestions for anything else that might be cool would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2006)

oh, I forgot to add.....I will be Dead Butler and will lead the TOTs through the parlor. I already have my costume, tailcoat, tophat and all.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Cory, if you have the time, most of what you listed here can be found on the HalloweenMonsterlist. You probably wouldn't have to buy anything completed. Also, where are you located? Cause if you're in Socal, I would like to help.


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip and the offer. I'm in Missouri though.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hmmm sounds like one of my rooms
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=477&pictureid=5319


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like fun! I would suggest the watcher busts. If you don't know how the trick is done, you can find more info about them at doombuggies.com. They are more or less inverted faces lit from behind to create the illusion that they follow you. You can also use the same illusion to accomplish the watching portrait. You could also try a pepper's ghost somewhere. Oh, and a talking head in a crystal ball (many methods for this, lots on this site, or you could simply go with the Big Scream TV dvd) would be cool. Ok, I'm getting carried away here, just sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yo Cory --

I'm in St. Louis as well. I'm committed to a haunt already for Halloween night but if you'd like to ever get together and work on props or just brainstorm haunt stuff let me know. Since I don't have my own haunt I love creatively kicking in on other peoples' haunts.

Your ideas sound great!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah..I wanted kind of a haunted house looking room for the last few years and didn't know how to do it.
Pyro's looks great. I don't have suggestions but if you come up with a cool idea I'd be interested in seeing it.

I am not trying to reproduce the haunted mansion, I just want a cob-webbed, old room that looks like it could be from an old haunted house.


----------

